# Ray with Rhom



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Thought i'd put my ray in with my rhom to see what happens








if he doesnt get eaten, brilliant, if he does, well the rhom will have had a good feed and the ray didnt cost me anything anyway









Edit- Please do not try this at home folks, I am not trying to say that rays can be kept with p's safely. I also aknowledge that in most cases it would be a stupid thing to try :laugh:


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

i feel bad for the ray...


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

x-J-x said:


> i feel bad for the ray...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

how have things been so far?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

dang man thats a pretty crazy mix.


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

If by chance the ray lives throughout the rhoms whole life, that would be awsome!! =]


----------



## we have sound (Apr 27, 2005)

what are u gna do if the rhom eats its stinger ?


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

CraigStables said:


> how have things been so far?
> [snapback]1012759[/snapback]​


No probs so far, but its only been a few days. The ray has always been pretty inactive so the rhom pays no attention :laugh:



we have sound said:


> what are u gna do if the rhom eats its stinger ?
> [snapback]1012782[/snapback]​


I'll just have to hope that he doesnt. Maybe he still has some ingrained survival instinct from when he was back in the Amazon.
Hope he's remembering what his Dad told him 
"SON...Dont bite the arse of a ray...dont bite the arse of a ray...dont bite the arse of a ray"


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

i feel a bad feeling with this one. the ray looks pretty bad ass? why risk a good health animal?? for a kick??

it's your animal, do what you want but i will be a sad day when the rhom and the ray pass away.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

That would be badass to have a ray in my caribe tank. The tank has more then enough room.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice ray. but


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Stupid Ray. Better spend his Time hiding out in the Sand if he knows whats best for him.


----------



## mr limpet (May 10, 2003)

Looks like a pancake breakfast for a rhom.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

The pic looks great, but in my opinion this combination is just stupid


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

The ray will have chunks missing soon.
thre ray might be able to hit him with the stinger hmmm..

let us know what the end result is..


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

what kinda ray is that?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I really don't know about this one Yorkie, rays are great fish and not only that but you could probably get some good money for that thing considering the trouble involved in importing one.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

hell yeah sell that ray man, dont let it become a snack it looks way to cool


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

it does complete your amazonian tank look. it is a bit risky considering both can damage each other. in the end remember it's your tank and your fish. do as you want. oh and it looks badass!


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Genin said:


> it does complete your amazonian tank look. it is a bit risky considering both can damage each other. in the end remember it's your tank and your fish. do as you want. oh and it looks badass!
> [snapback]1013211[/snapback]​


couldnt of said it better myself, it looks absolutly brilliant!


----------



## caribekeeper (Feb 26, 2004)

Ah...a little ray of sunshine Pete ????

Rich


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Nice Try York..


----------



## frantzml1982 (Jan 12, 2005)

That's an awsome combo man. Good luck


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

sell the ray. another owner will be happy with it.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

thats one hell of a meal the rhom is going to have


----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

It's ridiculous that if some "inexperienced" p keeper comes in combining his p with something as ridiculous as a ray gets outrightly flamed on, but when its someone like yorkshire doing something _stupid_, he gets special treatment.

Boo on you for not caring about whether or not a ray dies.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Flip said:


> It's ridiculous that if some "inexperienced" p keeper comes in combining his p with something as ridiculous as a ray gets outrightly flamed on, but when its someone like yorkshire doing something _stupid_, he gets special treatment.
> 
> Boo on you for not caring about whether or not a ray dies.
> [snapback]1013324[/snapback]​


thats normally because an experienced member knows the risks with what they are doing. Where as a newbie might not know.

But to be honest you are right, no one should get different treatment if they are newbies or oldies!


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

that is sweet


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Flip said:


> It's ridiculous that if some "inexperienced" p keeper comes in combining his p with something as ridiculous as a ray gets outrightly flamed on, but when its someone like yorkshire doing something _stupid_, he gets special treatment.
> 
> Boo on you for not caring about whether or not a ray dies.
> [snapback]1013324[/snapback]​


I know what i'm doing, and have absolute confidence in the ray not getting eaten. I'm almost confident enough to bet money, but i think that may be illigal


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

maybe im uneducated, but for some reason that ray looks totally fake....No offense or anything but its wings if you will are in the same spot for both pics, but then again im no conessuier of rays so I really dont know.


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

I spy a ruse!!!!!


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

pyrokingbrand said:


> maybe im uneducated, but for some reason that ray looks totally fake....No offense or anything but its wings if you will are in the same spot for both pics, but then again im no conessuier of rays so I really dont know.
> [snapback]1013355[/snapback]​


The camera is a canon 350D and shoots at 3 frames per second, so the wings could well be in the same position


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

pyrokingbrand said:


> maybe im uneducated, but for some reason that ray looks totally fake....No offense or anything but its wings if you will are in the same spot for both pics, but then again im no conessuier of rays so I really dont know.
> [snapback]1013355[/snapback]​


sir, your wrong sir


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

yorkshire,
I am a big fan and I love both yout beautiful rhom and the gorgeous photos you take. On this one however I have to disagree. I am sorry I don't see eye to eye with this particular little "experiment". It's your choice in the end but it *would* be a shame to loose either fish!

anyway let us know what happens.

Jay


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> pyrokingbrand said:
> 
> 
> > maybe im uneducated, but for some reason that ray looks totally fake....No offense or anything but its wings if you will are in the same spot for both pics, but then again im no conessuier of rays so I really dont know.
> ...


Fire. Wish my Camera could do 3 frames per second.








hows that Stupid Ray? Still in there? Any missing chunks from that ***?


----------



## paulpaul (May 5, 2005)

that is so mean how u get the ray for free?


----------



## paulpaul (May 5, 2005)

that is so mean how u get the ray for free?


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

If you look at the tail...itz at a different position...


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Flip said:


> It's ridiculous that if some "inexperienced" p keeper comes in combining his p with something as ridiculous as a ray gets outrightly flamed on, but when its someone like yorkshire doing something _stupid_, he gets special treatment.
> 
> Boo on you for not caring about whether or not a ray dies.
> [snapback]1013324[/snapback]​


i havent givin any special treatment, i treat the nub the same as i would him


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Flip said:


> It's ridiculous that if some "inexperienced" p keeper comes in combining his p with something as ridiculous as a ray gets outrightly flamed on
> [snapback]1013324[/snapback]​


Well it aint gonna happen anymore so don't worry about it.


----------



## pittbull breeder (Jul 14, 2004)

man sell me that ray instead of letting it die


----------



## duende_df (Aug 15, 2004)

that convination looks pretty kool







but how long will it last???


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

i think that is awesome! kuddos for trying, i hope it works!! good luck!


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

i've always loved the look of ur tank, just wanna see what happens with the ray, nd the plant you have on the bottom of ur tank in the back next to the ray, is that fake, and if its not what kinda of plant is it? i gotta have it....lol


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

since you have sand the ray will be hiding a lot


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

good luck with this experiment yorker. I can tell this is gonna turn into 4-5 pages of "hey, its your tank, but i still think its a bad idea" threads

btw have you ever tried yorkshire pudding?


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

sKuz said:


> good luck with this experiment yorker. I can tell this is gonna turn into 4-5 pages of "hey, its your tank, but i still think its a bad idea" threads
> 
> *btw have you ever tried yorkshire pudding?*
> [snapback]1013699[/snapback]​











so goddammit yorkie, is that Stupid Ray still alive?
Post some shots when its missing part of its disc figure








Best of luck man!


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Dangerous... Good luck with the cohabitation


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Flip said:
> 
> 
> > It's ridiculous that if some "inexperienced" p keeper comes in combining his p with something as ridiculous as a ray gets outrightly flamed on
> ...


I can handle flaming me if the ray gets eaten, but have faith. I'm pretty sure i know what i'm doing. I've had the ray in my archer fish setup for a couple of weeks. Before that he was in with my sanchezi. I've also had my rhom for a couple of years so i know the behaviour of both fish pretty well











TC3modena said:


> i've always loved the look of ur tank, just wanna see what happens with the ray, nd the plant you have on the bottom of ur tank in the back next to the ray, is that fake, and if its not what kinda of plant is it? i gotta have it....lol
> [snapback]1013639[/snapback]​


The plant is java moss fastened to half a coconut....works well, got 3 halfs of coconuts covered in it in the setup. Ones got a hole for plecs to hide in, if i ever put 1 in











Fresh said:


> since you have sand the ray will be hiding a lot
> [snapback]1013698[/snapback]​


He's always been quite inactive and has good cammo



sKuz said:


> good luck with this experiment yorker. I can tell this is gonna turn into 4-5 pages of "hey, its your tank, but i still think its a bad idea" threads
> 
> btw have you ever tried yorkshire pudding?
> [snapback]1013699[/snapback]​


Thanks mate, life would be boreing if people werent willing to take risks.
And yes, Yorkshire pudding on a Sunday with a nice roast joint is the best meal ever :laugh:

I'll post some more pics of the ray later guys, when i get chance.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Here ya go guys,
See what i mean about his cammo, my rhom hasnt been interested in the slightest so far.
If people think he looks good then i might be able to get my hands on some more :laugh:


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Your Rhom is really pissing me off!
He needs to quit being a Pansy and ATTACK!!!!!


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

good luck, your a braver man then most for trying this!


----------



## Anko (Oct 2, 2004)

wow I want to see a feeding vid of them both together vs a oscar!







good luck man, your gonna need it!


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

what a waste of a ray


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> Your Rhom is really pissing me off!
> He needs to quit being a Pansy and ATTACK!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


You know he aint no pansy Gordo :laugh: 
Old pics but its two good reasons why people shouldnt try cohabitation with rhoms


----------



## shaft (Jul 2, 2004)

Hey York...wow, that's an awesome looking setup you have going. Especially the backround. I got rid of my rhom because I thought I couldn't keep anything with it, but if I knew a ray like that could be possilble...it would have been a different story.

I realize it's sorta risky too, but having a little conflict in your tank without totally stressing out your fish makes for a more realistic environment. IMHO

Btw...how much would you usually have to pay for a little ray like that? I wonder if they sell them in the states. Do they get huge?


----------



## LEON (Dec 5, 2003)

HA, nice try.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

York, do you mind if I use one of your pics as my desktop background?


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Oh yorkie yorkie yorkie...your a month late for these kinda jokes!


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

Flip said:


> It's ridiculous that if some "inexperienced" p keeper comes in combining his p with something as ridiculous as a ray gets outrightly flamed on, but when its someone like yorkshire doing something _stupid_, he gets special treatment.
> 
> Boo on you for not caring about whether or not a ray dies.
> [snapback]1013324[/snapback]​





CraigStables said:


> Flip said:
> 
> 
> > It's ridiculous that if some "inexperienced" p keeper comes in combining his p with something as ridiculous as a ray gets outrightly flamed on, but when its someone like yorkshire doing something _stupid_, he gets special treatment.
> ...


i agree with both these comments


----------



## Phatboy (Dec 14, 2003)

what kind of ray is that? looks a lot like a saltwater ray, perhaps the florida freshwater stingray Dasyatis sabina?


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2005)

Man, thats a gorgeous ray. Is it a teacup? If it still has the stinger, I hope it stings that ugly Rhom to death!

"My fish can beat up your fish"

--Dan


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Hey yorkshire,

Any updates on the ray/rhom situation? I am really interested to see what will happen. Maybe because of your substrate the ray will go unoticed for most of the time. 
This may really turn out to be really interesting and informative.

Keep us posted.

Jay

PS. what kinda ray and what size does it grow too?


----------



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

That ray is so fake. You made the mistake by not moving it for the first two pictuires. It's exactly the same.


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

That ray is splendid. What kind is it? The rays I have grow to be too big for a tank like that. Is that a baby ray or is it a variety that stays small?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

If only there was a button for "make yorkshire explain situation in full" under the moderators toolbar... god damnit


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Incredible camo on the back half of goldfish....


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

:laugh:















you guys crack me up


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Dr.Zoidberg said:


> Incredible camo on the back half of goldfish....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Playboydontcurr (Feb 24, 2004)

a rhom and a stingray is amazing; if this works out i will def give it a try


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Playboydontcurr said:


> a rhom and a stingray is amazing; if this works out i will def give it a try
> [snapback]1015360[/snapback]​

















Good luck


----------



## CKRAZY (Mar 11, 2004)

CKY said:


> That ray is so fake. You made the mistake by not moving it for the first two pictuires. It's exactly the same.
> [snapback]1014977[/snapback]​


nope look at tha tail !


----------



## haitwun (Dec 30, 2003)

That ray is plastic. You can easily tell just by looking at it. They sell the exact same kind of at my LFS for $3.

And here is an online vender.
http://www.tapirback.com/tapirgal/gifts/fr...-brown-f443.htm


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

CKRAZY said:


> CKY said:
> 
> 
> > That ray is so fake. You made the mistake by not moving it for the first two pictuires. It's exactly the same.
> ...


I wouldnt beso quick to make yourself look like a fool!


----------



## zombie (Apr 14, 2004)

how they gettin on looks sweet id like to try it but i cant the wife would kick my arse if it got munched(shes a weird one)


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

yorkshire!!!!

Well, what's happening with the rhom/ray? I am waiting in anticipation! Surely this is more exciting than Formula One!! I can't control my enthusiasm!

Please more pics and an update!!!

Jason


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

pyrokingbrand said:


> maybe im uneducated, but for some reason that ray looks totally fake....No offense or anything but its wings if you will are in the same spot for both pics, but then again im no conessuier of rays so I really dont know.
> [snapback]1013355[/snapback]​


 havent u ever seen a ray...they just chill theree alot movin their fins around....it is a pretty good chance ur two pics will have the same fin positions.....good luck york, although i dont think it will work it is a bad ass mix keep us updated


----------



## celticwarrior (Jul 18, 2004)

I think the ray is of the species named "plasticus modelus' which if i know my rays [and i do] means there's little to no chance of the Rhom eating it. In the wild this species of ray is known to follow large Rhoms in the wild feeding on the scraps of fish left over and using the Rhom for protection. Pretty much like the fish that swim under sharks.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

celticwarrior said:


> I think the ray is of the species named "plasticus modelus' which if i know my rays [and i do] means there's little to no chance of the Rhom eating it. In the wild this species of ray is known to follow large Rhoms in the wild feeding on the scraps of fish left over and using the Rhom for protection. Pretty much like the fish that swim under sharks.
> [snapback]1017162[/snapback]​


Thats what i was told when i was given him









both are doing fine, with the rhom still ignoring the ray :nod: 
who says rays cant be kept with rhoms, if you know what you are doing :laugh:


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

celticwarrior said:


> "plasticus modelus'
> [snapback]1017162[/snapback]​


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

Haha having the first two shots you had made it seem so fake then after you updated with the third one burying it with sand you had alot of people under you spells well done but didn't work on me though.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

yorkshire said:


> celticwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I think the ray is of the species named "plasticus modelus' which if i know my rays [and i do] means there's little to no chance of the Rhom eating it. In the wild this species of ray is known to follow large Rhoms in the wild feeding on the scraps of fish left over and using the Rhom for protection. Pretty much like the fish that swim under sharks.
> ...


yes but the amazon has a few more places for a ray to hide


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

sorry but looks fake to me too. once its buried it wouldnt still have the edges of it wings still in the up position there were in during the previous pics would it?

Looks cool though.


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

yorkshire said:


> celticwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I think the ray is of the species named "plasticus modelus' which if i know my rays [and i do] means there's little to no chance of the Rhom eating it. In the wild this species of ray is known to follow large Rhoms in the wild feeding on the scraps of fish left over and using the Rhom for protection. Pretty much like the fish that swim under sharks.
> ...


I am devastated!! I will probably never trust another soul in my life ever again!!!


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

just checkin up to see if the ray is still alive, lol? and BTW what kind of rhom. is that?


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

TC3modena said:


> just checkin up to see if the ray is still alive, lol? and BTW what kind of rhom. is that?
> [snapback]1020579[/snapback]​


a plastic one!


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

CraigStables said:


> TC3modena said:
> 
> 
> > just checkin up to see if the ray is still alive, lol? and BTW what kind of rhom. is that?
> ...


 i was askin what kind of rhom, not the ray.....


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

TC3modena said:


> CraigStables said:
> 
> 
> > TC3modena said:
> ...


I was on about the rhom


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

CraigStables said:


> TC3modena said:
> 
> 
> > CraigStables said:
> ...


alright...no seriously what kind is it?


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

TC3modena said:


> alright...no seriously what kind is it?
> [snapback]1020622[/snapback]​


he has no idea where it was collect, so it is impossible to say. Sorry I couldnt be of anymore help!


----------



## TC3modena (Apr 23, 2005)

CraigStables said:


> TC3modena said:
> 
> 
> > alright...no seriously what kind is it?
> ...


its alright, i was just wonderin, its prety nice


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

> its alright, i was just wonderin, its prety nice


It's awesome


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Fomoris said:


> > its alright, i was just wonderin, its prety nice
> 
> 
> It's awesome
> ...


im stealing it when i go to pick up my sanchezi from him


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

cute little pancake though isnt he?


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

> im stealing it when i go to pick up my sanchezi from him


He will sell his Sanchezi ??? Why ?


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Fomoris said:


> > im stealing it when i go to pick up my sanchezi from him
> 
> 
> He will sell his Sanchezi ??? Why ?
> [snapback]1021714[/snapback]​


He's moving house and its too much trouble moving all his fish. Also his oscars have bred so he needs the space for the fry. Im not having it anymore though, its going to one of his friends


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

The sanchezi is for sale if anyone is interested......£15 (and i'll be losing money at that price) in the Doncaster area.
I may also be selling my rhom, but havent got a clue what to ask for it.
Whats the normal asking price for a 7 to 8 inch rhom with lots of attitude and that NEVER hides, always patroling the front of the tank watching whats going off outside his setup. May also have a vision 180 bowfront with back-to-nature background for sale. 
Pete


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

yorkshire said:


> The sanchezi is for sale if anyone is interested......£15 (and i'll be losing money at that price) in the Doncaster area.
> I may also be selling my rhom, but havent got a clue what to ask for it.
> Whats the normal asking price for a 7 to 8 inch rhom with lots of attitude and that NEVER hides, always patroling the front of the tank watching whats going off outside his setup. May also have a vision 180 bowfront with back-to-nature background for sale.
> Pete
> [snapback]1022040[/snapback]​


ur selling your rhom???

that makes me reallllllllllllllllllllly sad


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Forgot to say that the ray will be included with the setup


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

ok... now is that damn ray fake or real?


----------



## k7q (Mar 3, 2004)

you will have to buy the setup to find out.









thats badass though ray with rhom


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> The sanchezi is for sale if anyone is interested......£15 (and i'll be losing money at that price) in the Doncaster area.
> I may also be selling my rhom, but havent got a clue what to ask for it.
> Whats the normal asking price for a 7 to 8 inch rhom with lots of attitude and that NEVER hides, always patroling the front of the tank watching whats going off outside his setup. May also have a vision 180 bowfront with back-to-nature background for sale.
> Pete
> [snapback]1022040[/snapback]​


WTF??











Serygo said:


> ok... now is that damn ray fake or real?
> [snapback]1022445[/snapback]​


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

dude, your rhom is awesome, if I were you I'd keep it.


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

people are soooooo gullible - nice shots nevertheless ....

Why sell the rhom ?

I have advertised a cracking 7" xingu a number of times at £45 and had no takers -- which also has serious attitude and never hides - maybe its just the lack of interest in our area (i'm only 20 mins down the road from you) - although that said I've seen wharf sell 5" rhoms with no colour, personality or body condition for over £100 ....

I reckon if you advertise it at £50 - £75 you'll be along the right lines to sell it.

carl


----------



## greebo (Aug 19, 2003)

I'm guessing you wouldn't ship it to Ireland


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

> I have advertised a cracking 7" xingu a number of times at £45 and had no takers


Damn thats a great deal, i live near to you aswell, and if i had a bigger tank (my biggest is only 4ft) id snap it up straight away


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Is this some kind of late april fools stunt? How can u be selling ur prize possesion? U just put in all that money and work on the background a few months ago. I cant believe ur doing it but if I was in ur area I would buy that rohm in a second. Good luck with whatever u do.


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

pyrokingbrand said:


> maybe im uneducated, but for some reason that ray looks totally fake....No offense or anything but its wings if you will are in the same spot for both pics, but then again im no conessuier of rays so I really dont know.
> [snapback]1013355[/snapback]​


well i wont say it but if you look closer you will notice that the tail of the ray is in a different position in the pics 
but hey we all make mistakes right?
later


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

and jesus aafter i posted i realized there was about 6 diff ppl trying to claim bs on this but look at the pics close ppl the tail is in a diff position in the pictures 
and do you think he is gonna risk putting his arm in there like 5 times to reposition the ray just to fool a few ppl 
some dumb uneducated newbie maybe but yorkshire come on ppl 
do some good research before you go claiming that it is a fake 
anyway 
see ya on the flip side


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

MR.FREEZ said:


> hell yeah sell that ray man, dont let it become a snack it looks way to cool
> [snapback]1013192[/snapback]​





CraigStables said:


> Genin said:
> 
> 
> > it does complete your amazonian tank look. it is a bit risky considering both can damage each other. in the end remember it's your tank and your fish. do as you want. oh and it looks badass!
> ...





frantzml1982 said:


> That's an awsome combo man. Good luck
> 
> 
> 
> ...





waspride said:


> that is sweet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol all of these ppl think its real and cool looking, well i tell u guys, u can just buy a plastic one lol. and this is just in the first page







great joke yorkie, the only prob is i fear that a new generation of aquarists are gunna be interested in rays wit there p's and were gunna have a whole buntch of killing 2 birds wit one cobination


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Powder said:


> pyrokingbrand said:
> 
> 
> > maybe im uneducated, but for some reason that ray looks totally fake....No offense or anything but its wings if you will are in the same spot for both pics, but then again im no conessuier of rays so I really dont know.
> ...





Powder said:


> and jesus aafter i posted i realized there was about 6 diff ppl trying to claim bs on this but look at the pics close ppl the tail is in a diff position in the pictures
> and do you think he is gonna risk putting his arm in there like 5 times to reposition the ray just to fool a few ppl
> some dumb uneducated newbie maybe but yorkshire come on ppl
> do some good research before you go claiming that it is a fake
> ...


Haha, how much of a fool of yourself can you make?

If you'd of read the last page you'd of realised that it is actually fake, Yorkshire even posted about it!























And Tibs...I knew it was fake from the beginning, had read it on another forum


----------

